# Good results with GIK 244 and R-13..one question about corners..



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I plan to complete my GIK setup when I move but for the time being I am using 2 of the 244 panels and 8 R-13 fiberglass bags (4 in each front corner). The difference is great.
I can still fit 2 more bags in each front corner to make it reach the ceiling. My question is, how much will that help? 
At the moment the rear corners have speakers so I cant add any bags there.
Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Since you're getting it free, go for it. If you can fit 2 more bags, that means at this point you're probably only half way up. The extra will help considerably. 2 corners floor to ceiling definitely isn't even approaching overkill. Generally, that's a minimum recommended coverage.

Bryan


----------

